# iTools (Jointech) is still alive



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

There have been a couple of posts recently concerning Jointech. Back on the 16th of Nov. I ordered some things from them and paid through PayPal. The money was paid to them immediately but I never heard from them as to when my order would ship. I also couldn't reach them on any of their posted phone #'s so I went to PayPal and initiated a resolution request today, Nov. 29th, and within a couple of hours I received at least four e-mails from iTools confirming that my order had been shipped today. I guess you just have to threaten them with taking away the money to get any action. I don't know why it would take two weeks to ship an order if none of the items are back ordered. Go figure.


----------



## chizdad (Dec 7, 2010)

I had a similar experience with Jointech. I purchased some items, paid for them (over $100.) through paypal. I have, up to this date, not received what I ordered. I received an email from Jointech ([email protected]) explaining why the order hasn't been sent. Every excuse from 'the sun was in my eyes' to 'I sent it to the wrong address.' I am fed up with Jointech. Don't buy anything from these clowns. They didn't waist any time accepting my $100., but can't seem to muster up the items I ordered. It's been almost 3 months and still no success. I issued a 'dispute' via paypal but nothing has been resolved as of 2/7/11. I'll post what happens when and 'if' it happens.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

It almost sounds like they take an order, if stock is in hand or not, wait until they have enough orders and they put an order in with the suppliers.

"Just in time" ordering is not meant for retail sales, especially if they take your cash then retreat back into the woodwork......

Personally, I just would not deal with them. 

There are other online stores.

George, you said your order was shipped 30 Nov, when did you receive the order?


----------



## remoyer10 (Dec 11, 2009)

The Jointech website was updated 1/8/11! However, I do not know if an order can actually be placed via their sit. Based on my and several others inability to contact them, I would be VERY hesitant to order from them. The only phone number currently found on Google is (210) 348-6655 which is out of service.


----------



## chizdad (Dec 7, 2010)

*itools dvd*

I've been looking for a instructional dvd for the Jointech system for almost 3 years now. Please let me know if you find someone who has them.
thanks,
Tim


----------



## chizdad (Dec 7, 2010)

*jointech*



remoyer said:


> The Jointech website was updated 1/8/11! However, I do not know if an order can actually be placed via their sit. Based on my and several others inability to contact them, I would be VERY hesitant to order from them. The only phone number currently found on Google is (210) 348-6655 which is out of service.


I actually tried to order from them a couple yrs ago and my money was accepted and was kept w/o any merchandise being delivered. DON'T SEND ANY MONEY TO THESE BOZOS. Tim


----------



## chizdad (Dec 7, 2010)

chizdad said:


> i had a similar experience with jointech. I purchased some items, paid for them (over $100.) through paypal. I have, up to this date, not received what i ordered. I received an email from jointech ([email protected]) explaining why the order hasn't been sent. Every excuse from 'the sun was in my eyes' to 'i sent it to the wrong address.' i am fed up with jointech. Don't buy anything from these clowns. They didn't waist any time accepting my $100., but can't seem to muster up the items i ordered. It's been almost 3 months and still no success. I issued a 'dispute' via paypal but nothing has been resolved as of 2/7/11. I'll post what happens when and 'if' it happens.


update as of 12/6/2012. Still no contact or refund or merchandise. Not holding my breath.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

*The funeral has long since past.*



chizdad said:


> I actually tried to order from them a couple yrs ago and my money was accepted and was kept w/o any merchandise being delivered. DON'T SEND ANY MONEY TO THESE BOZOS. Tim


From what I heard from sources, the original owner and originator died. His two sons then ran the business into the ground until closing their doors and went out of business a little over a year ago. (Summer 2011?)

As far as I know and hear, the line has died out and is at a dead end. 

Sad really. From what I heard, everyone seemed to really like the products they had.


----------



## chizdad (Dec 7, 2010)

...


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

chizdad said:


> thanks everyone for your help on finding info about jointech. I was trying to find an instructional dvd for their system. I finally found a vhs tape. Now I need to get it transcribed into dvd format. If anyone else needs a copy let me know and I'll get it to you for the cost of the blank dvd, postage and a few bucks for my time....


Was it copyrighted? Do those go away when the company goes away? Hoping so. Then sharing that info would have no restrictions.

I don't have one and have no need for the video, but if someone wants to compress it to a RAR format and get it to me, I'd be willing to host it for download on my 4Shared account. Just an idea. Putting that option out there.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

...Or maybe since it is no longer available, we could ask *Mike* if there was a way that it could be posted in the manual section of the forum. Since it would be a format that is not normally excepted there, it would probably have to be facilitated via him and the tech's manually as an exception.


----------



## AndrewC (Apr 17, 2013)

I would also be willing to host the video for download from my Dropbox account. If anyone has the DVD I would be glad to pay you for a copy / time.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

iTools? I wonder if Apple had anything to do with their going out of business? They probably have a patent/copyright on iAnything!

Disclaimer: No, I am not serious!


----------

